

Vim and I – A Love Story (2014) - Stevo11
http://schier.co/blog/2014/02/07/vim-and-i-a-love-story.html

======
luck87
"Don't fucking care how much you love Emacs, I love Vim and that's all that
matters." I don't care if you are using vim or emacs, but you seemed to have
the edge over others in notepad-based world.

------
stevebmark
This blog(?) story(?) is awful :(

